

Snowden considers returning to the US - flavmartins
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/01/snowden-fields-questions-about-the-permanent-record-and-returning-to-the-us/

======
jlgaddis
Title is misleading.

 _> Returning to the US, I think, is the best resolution ... but it’s
unfortunately not possible in the face of current whistleblower protection
laws ..._

